# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Ranitomeya Imitator "Chazuta"

## berksmike

They are great little frogs.
Got a great trio of these at Frog Day. Ive not been able to get many pictures of these as they are like bullets and have had one jump out the viv once when I was feeding them!
Got this of one of them:







Was filling up the broms with the spray today and noticed some movement in one and tipped it out.


This is what I found:















Didnt realise it would be so well developed!

Am made up - clever parents! The parents are a beautiful tangerine so will be interesting to see how intense this little one becomes.

----------


## berksmike

Now out the water and in the rearing tub:

----------


## berksmike

Got this of the little fella when i was misting the growing on tub:

----------


## Martin

Really nice frogs. If I ever get dart frogs, _Ranitomeya Imitator_ would be my choice. Congratulations and good luck with the froglets!

----------


## berksmike

Theres quite a variability with the offspring of these guys with some block pattern froglets and some spotted. Theres also quite a variability in leg colour, some being blue, others greenish and some more orange.

Here are two more froglets:

----------


## Will

They are gorgeous frogs!  Nice find!

----------

